# asian sun catfish + neons + guppies + pleco's?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

*as title is it possible for **asian sun catfish to live with them or will it eat them?*

*
as im going to buy 10 neons and 2 orange spot pleco's he also has asian sun catifish.

i have 1 black neon 1 neon 4 guppies 1 3 inch 'normal' ? pleco in a 4 ft tank.........

never kept the asian sun catfish before any details advise would be great. :no1:
*


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Definately not, very predatory! Will eat all tetras and guppies!

I wouldnt get any more plecs until you have rehomed your common plec, its going to grow far too large for your tank and create havoc, your looking at a fish that is going to hit a MINIMUM of 60cm-90cm.... your tank is probably no more than 45cm front to back.... imagine it....

As it grows too big for your tank, it might well do damage to other plecs as well...

I would leave the plecs and catfish unless you know what species the plec is... its all very well saying 'orange spot plecs' but any plec that has spots could get that name, no idea at all how big it will grow without knowing more, you are better off walking away.

Good on you for upping your numbers of neons though! They look amazing as big groups! The more you have, the better they look!! Might want to think about a few more black neons too, if you keep equal big groups of black and normal neons, they will shoal seperatly, i found t black neons shoaled above the normal ones, looked amazing! Especially the black neons when they got big and their eyes were bright red lol.

As for catfish, i go by cthe general rule of "if it has whiskers, its most likely predatory as they use them for tracking movement and prey!". Dont get catfish with whiskers and dont buy plecs without a latin name so you can double check they are safe! (planetcatfish is an excellant library of catfish and plecs!).

You might like peppermint plecs (L30?) Redirect Notice

Candy Stripe Plecs (wont give L number as there are so many similar looking ones you would have to be carefull...) 
Redirect Notice

I would avoid Golden Nuggets as they are unforgiving and tempermental at the best f times...

There ar loads of species really...

If you type in orange spot pleco, i saw 4-5 species in the first 12 photos alone on google! All different sizes as adults... you dont want a plec more than 15-18cm in that size tank maximum! and thats pushing it....


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

*alright thanks.......

**gibbiceps pleco ( plecostomus ) is what i already have........*

*

**orange spot pleco ( plecostomus )


iv head they can live in cold water as warm water slows them down a bit??? as i know several people with ponds the size of swimming pools........
*


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,as Moo said the Gibbicep will get huge so if I was you I would rehome it now.I keep and breed bristlenose plecs,they aren't everyones cup of tea but i love them.They max out at around 6 inches but usualy stay at around the 4 inch mark when fully grown.There are a few different colours now,I breed the more rarer colours.Just something for you to think about if you like plecs.


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the bristlenose plecs too (see my post), but unless you know you have a shop that will take them, stick to just one!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hmmm alright. any recomendations on small plecs that only grow to a few inches??? or other types of bottom feeders???

as just looking to fill up my tank a little as they all look lost and lonley:lol2: must get on with guppies and neons and my snails! mustnt eat my snails :bash:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

What are the other dimensions of your tank and the volume of it? What pH, temperature and hardness is your water?

I have a 4 ft x 18 x 24 inch tank and I have some small catfish and plecs in mine. 

Corydoras species are a small (usually max 3 inchs ish) catfish which like to live in groups and are very active and fun to watch:
C.trilineatus (three line cory aka false julii cory)
C.aeneus (Bronze cory)
C.panda (Panda cory)
C.sterbai (Sterba's cory)
C.julii (Julii cory)

There are many many other species of Cories but those ones you might see more often than not in pet shops and do best with a very fine smooth gravel substrate though sand is prefered. They are best in groups of 6 +.

You could also look into Bristlenose Plecs (Ancistrus sp) stay fairly small, 6 inches max. Look into getting only one though unless you want babies to deal with frequently! Males are easily recognised when adult and have a bushy face!

Clown Plecs (Panaque maccus) are a small species too and are very pretty. 

You could also look into Whiptail catfish (_Rineloricaria sp)_ or Twig catfish (_Farlowella sp) _if your tank is matured and has plenty of algae. I have two Whiptails and they are very nice peaceful catfish. 

With all of these plecs, I would make sure to add lots of bogwood as many plecs need to rasp at it to aid their digestion. With all plecs also, be sure to supplement their diet with algae wafers and fresh courgette etc as there will never be enough actual algae in the tank to support a few!


----------

